# Cabela's 40" electric smoekr questions



## rob sicc (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi again,

So I still haven't pulled the trigger on a new smoker.  I keep wanting to order the MES 40 blue tooth but the capacity is only 900+ sq inches and size is very important to me.  

I recently ordered the Cabela's 160 liter dehydrator (should be here today WOOOO HOOOO).  So I went back to Cabela's site and found they have a Masterbuilt smoker that they sell with the Cabela name on it.  it is 40" no glass door which I like and it states that it has a 1400 sq in capacity.

Here are my questions.  It is built by Masterbuilt so it should be as good at the MEs 40, no?

Second,, why does Masterbuilt build a 1400 capacity unit for Cabel'a but not for them selves?

Can anyone explain this to me?  If the MES40 was 1400 capacity I would have ordered it a month ago.  I have been sitting on hold with Masterbuilt while I type to ask them but I knew I would get a better answer here.  lol

Thanks for reading my rant!  lol


----------



## mummel (Aug 31, 2015)

I have this smoker.  Its a great unit.  The no-glass door is a huge plus IMO.  I also got it at a great price using discounted gift cards and a coupon etc ($285 all in).  The sausage hanger makes a great AMPS platform.  The 1 year Cabelas warranty is a plus.  You'll never use all the grates but I guess they're good to have.

Stop messing around and go get it!  You will love it!


----------



## krooz (Aug 31, 2015)

x2 on Mummel's reply. I love mine though the BT is really limited - about 20-25' into the house. Works for me though as I can monitor things from our home office.....


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 31, 2015)

I haven't looked that closely at the specs but I would guess the cooking capacity is not necessarily the cubic inch volume but the square inch of rack space. The Cabella's unit has two additional racks but since they are so close together they would only come in handy for jerky or fish. I have never used all 4 racks at one time in my MES 30" because there just is not enough vertical clearance between each rack.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 31, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> Hi again,
> 
> So I still haven't pulled the trigger on a new smoker.  I keep wanting to order the MES 40 blue tooth but the capacity is only 900+ sq inches and size is very important to me.
> 
> ...


Very often MB makes 6-rack smokers to sell under retailers' nameplates. They're often better values than MB's line of smokers under its own name and are not offered in those configurations by MB. If you want a a 1400 sq in smoker look for the best deal from places like Cabela's and Bass Pro. They're usually the same exact smoker but carefully read the specs.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 31, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Very often MB makes 6-rack smokers to sell under the retailers' nameplates. They're often better values than MB's line of smokers under its own name. If you want a a 1400 sq in smoker look for the best deal from places like Cabela's and Bass Pro. They're usually the same exact smoker but carefully read the specs.


Thanks Ricksta,  Iappreciate the reply.  I kinda thought that though it doesn't make sense to me.  

I don't understand why MB doesn't just add grates to their smokers.  I would have ordered the darn thing already. Do you know if the shelves can be moved?  In other words the space between the shelfes, is it flexable?  Can I order extra shelves for the MES 40 and stick them between the existing shelves?


----------



## daricksta (Aug 31, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> Thanks Ricksta,  Iappreciate the reply.  I kinda thought that though it doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> I don't understand why MB doesn't just add grates to their smokers.  I would have ordered the darn thing already. Do you know if the shelves can be moved?  In other words the space between the shelfes, is it flexable?  Can I order extra shelves for the MES 40 and stick them between the existing shelves?


Racks can't be moved. They slide into pre-attached tracks. Here's a photo of the inside of a MB Sportsman Elite. 













canvas.png



__ daricksta
__ Aug 31, 2015






You'll probably have to enlarge the photo but that shows you how the rack system inside all MB smokers. If you want a 6-rack smoker you have to buy it from one of the retailers I mentioned. I have no idea why MB doesn't offer a 6-rack other than they don't want to piss off the retailers by offering something that's always been an exclusive for those camping store guys.

I guess the way these things work is that if MB sold these same larger smokers under its own label there'd be no incentive for the big box retailers to offer them to their customers, especially if Amazon retailers could undercut the big box retailers pricewise.


----------



## mummel (Aug 31, 2015)

image.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 31, 2015)

mummel said:


> I have this smoker.  Its a great unit.  The no-glass door is a huge plus IMO.  I also got it at a great price using discounted gift cards and a coupon etc ($285 all in).  The sausage hanger makes a great AMPS platform.  The 1 year Cabelas warranty is a plus.  You'll never use all the grates but I guess they're good to have.
> 
> Stop messing around and go get it!  You will love it!


Done!  now it's time to find a couple of coupons and go for it.  I loved your explanation.  The only thing I'll disagree with is that I will use all of the grates.  I make beef jerk in it and I'm looking for a large capacity.  Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 31, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I haven't looked that closely at the specs but I would guess the cooking capacity is not necessarily the cubic inch volume but the square inch of rack space. The Cabella's unit has two additional racks but since they are so close together they would only come in handy for jerky or fish. I have never used all 4 racks at one time in my MES 30" because there just is not enough vertical clearance between each rack.


Thanks for the reply.  I am buying this specifically for jerky.  I sell jerky at a farmers market and needed a big boat as they say.  Thanks for the review.

Thanks to everyone for the comments.  I finally feel comfortable ordering this.  I'll put it right next to my 160 liter Cabela's dehydrator.  

I don't remember who mentioned the solid door being a positive thing but I totally agree.  I work by internal temp and I feel the glass door lets out more heat than a solid door.  Thanks again to all.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 31, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Racks can't be moved. They slide into pre-attached tracks. Here's a photo of the inside of a MB Sportsman Elite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point and thanks for the picture.  Now I need to figure out if I can add a few more grates.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 31, 2015)

mummel said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful picture.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Rob...  you can buy stackable grates at wal mart...   http://www.walmart.com/ip/Excelle-Elite-3-Tier-Cooling-Rack/42942802  ...  the legs fold up and stack as well..  leaving plenty of room for jerky in between..  I have a set and use them often....  for that price it can't hurt to try them....  a lot cheaper than trying to buy grates from MB...  I also use Q mats from Amazn products on them....  keeps smaller pieces from falling through....


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 31, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Rob... you can buy stackable grates at wal mart... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Excelle-Elite-3-Tier-Cooling-Rack/42942802 ... the legs fold up and stack as well.. leaving plenty of room for jerky in between.. I have a set and use them often.... for that price it can't hurt to try them.... a lot cheaper than trying to buy grates from MB... I also use Q mats from Amazn products on them.... keeps smaller pieces from falling through....


Keith,

AWESOME!  This makes this unit perfect.  It's next to be purchased along with these grates and I will be set.  

Thanks again for your sugestions


----------



## daricksta (Sep 1, 2015)

mummel said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, there's a ton of room in there. That thing is so big I bet it affects weather conditions throughout the area when you fire it up. It's so big that if you laid it on end the bottom half would be in a different time zone from the top. That's one big smoker.

Even though you'd probably never use all 6 racks it's still great to have more racks and options for placement. Mummel, I forget, what are you using for the AMNPS stand?


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Jeez, there's a ton of room in there. That thing is so big I bet it affects weather conditions throughout the area when you fire it up. It's so big that if you laid it on end the bottom half would be in a different time zone from the top. That's one big smoker.
> 
> Even though you'd probably never use all 6 racks it's still great to have more racks and options for placement. Mummel, I forget, what are you using for the AMNPS stand?


ROFL.  Great reply Ricksta.  I need to make 200 lb's of jerky in 3 weeks.  I think I'll use all 6 racks and some.  lol  

BTW, let me know if anyone out there lives anywhere near northern jersey.  i will be at an event up there and think it would be great to meet some folks from here in person.  

Does anyone know if i am permitted to post a thread about an upcoming event?


----------



## daricksta (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> ROFL.  Great reply Ricksta.  I need to make 200 lb's of jerky in 3 weeks.  I think I'll use all 6 racks and some.  lol
> 
> BTW, let me know if anyone out there lives anywhere near northern jersey.  i will be at an event up there and think it would be great to meet some folks from here in person.
> 
> Does anyone know if i am permitted to post a thread about an upcoming event?


I can be a funny guy...sometimes.

As long as there are no dirty words or nude photos of hogs and cows I'm not sure there are any rules against posting about events. Rob. Are you making all that jerky for the upcoming event? All one kind or different meats?


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I can be a funny guy...sometimes.
> 
> As long as there are no dirty words or nude photos of hogs and cows I'm not sure there are any rules against posting about events. Rob. Are you making all that jerky for the upcoming event? All one kind or different meats?


Yes, i am making all of that for the event.  I currently have 4 flavors, all beef and I'm trying to make a maple bacon jerky.  I haven't decided if I will be making it with Jalapeno or not.  i think the non Hot reach more people, and since it is bacon, i would think everyone will want to try it.  lol

Ricksta, Are you in the area?


----------



## daricksta (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> ROFL.  Great reply Ricksta.  I need to make 200 lb's of jerky in 3 weeks.  I think I'll use all 6 racks and some.  lol
> 
> BTW, let me know if anyone out there lives anywhere near northern jersey.  i will be at an event up there and think it would be great to meet some folks from here in person.
> 
> Does anyone know if i am permitted to post a thread about an upcoming event?


Well sir, I just posted about an upcoming pro/am pig BBQ competition in my town in the Washington Smokers group. I bet there will be no problem with it remaining there. There are a few other Washington state guys here so I may post it in this group, too. Perhaps there's a Jersey smokers group you can post to besides posting it in whichever other group for which it might be appropriate.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Well sir, I just posted about an upcoming pro/am pig BBQ competition in my town in the Washington Smokers group. I bet there will be no problem with it remaining there. There are a few other Washington state guys here so I may post it in this group, too. Perhaps there's a Jersey smokers group you can post to besides posting it in whichever other group for which it might be appropriate.


First off, i'm going to assume your name is Rick rather than typing your profile.  I hope that doesn't offend you.  lol

Second, that is a brilliant idea.  I forgot all about the groups.  I think I belog to a new jersey smokers group.  I took off a while from the site.  I didn't do much during the winter so I forgot all of the subtle advantages of this site.  I will check.  Thanks for the great idea,  If you enter that competition, Lot of luck to you!


----------



## daricksta (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> Yes, i am making all of that for the event.  I currently have 4 flavors, all beef and I'm trying to make a maple bacon jerky.  I haven't decided if I will be making it with Jalapeno or not.  i think the non Hot reach more people, and since it is bacon, i would think everyone will want to try it.  lol
> 
> Ricksta, Are you in the area?


Rob, I'm in Washington state. And you _have _to make the the jalapeno beef jerky. Not only will it be in heavy demand but I think it's the law or something? Maple bacon jerky? Just about now I'm wishing I were your next door neighbor.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Rob, I'm in Washington state. And you _have _to make the the jalapeno beef jerky. Not only will it be in heavy demand but I think it's the law or something? Maple bacon jerky? Just about now I'm wishing I were your next door neighbor.


My neighbors are usually very happy just smelling the air coming from my yard.  1 night I was smoking (about 11:00PM) and my neighbor smelled the smoke but didn't know where it was coming from.  So she took her dog for a walk and searched until she found me.  LOL

So you think the Maple jalapeno rather than Maple and Sea salt is better with the bacon?


----------



## daricksta (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> First off, i'm going to assume your name is Rick rather than typing your profile.  I hope that doesn't offend you.  lol
> 
> Second, that is a brilliant idea.  I forgot all about the groups.  I think I belog to a new jersey smokers group.  I took off a while from the site.  I didn't do much during the winter so I forgot all of the subtle advantages of this site.  I will check.  Thanks for the great idea,  If you enter that competition, Lot of luck to you!


I never mind being called Rick because, well, it's my name. I think I joined the WA smokers group two years ago but they were planning a camping/smoking event and I can't go camping anymore. I spend most of my time in the Electric Smokers groups and other times in a beef or pork group depending on what I've smoked.

Thanks for wishing me luck but I'm attending as a spectator and eater. The entry fee is $150 any way. But I can't see me among all the pro and amateur teams with their big rigs while I wheel out my tiny little MES 30 all by my lonesome. Who knows where the nearest power outlet would be? Can you imagine the length of the extension cord I'd need to use?


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I never mind being called Rick because, well, it's my name. I think I joined the WA smokers group two years ago but they were planning a camping/smoking event and I can't go camping anymore. I spend most of my time in the Electric Smokers groups and other times in a beef or pork group depending on what I've smoked.
> 
> Thanks for wishing me luck but I'm attending as a spectator and eater. The entry fee is $150 any way. But I can't see me among all the pro and amateur teams with their big rigs while I wheel out my tiny little MES 30 all by my lonesome. Who knows where the nearest power outlet would be? Can you imagine the length of the extension cord I'd need to use?


ROFL.

How do you create a group?


----------



## daricksta (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> My neighbors are usually very happy just smelling the air coming from my yard.  1 night I was smoking (about 11:00PM) and my neighbor smelled the smoke but didn't know where it was coming from.  So she took her dog for a walk and searched until she found me.  LOL
> 
> So you think the Maple jalapeno rather than Maple and Sea salt is better with the bacon?


Oh, I misunderstood. I thought the jalapeno jerky would be separate from the maple bacon. In that case I'd stick with maple, bacon and sea salt. Jalapeno and cheddar cheese is a really popular combo right now. It's my son's favorite bagel. Is it possible to make jerky with cheese--maybe a powdered cheddar cheese since regular cheese needs to be cold smoked? Anyway, the jalapeno jerky could be Mexican flavored with cumin, chili powder, garlic, cilantro, maybe some fresh lime juice squeezed on it to finish it off?


----------



## daricksta (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> ROFL.
> 
> How do you create a group?


As I understand it you seek out one of the moderators to pitch them your group idea and see if they approve it. The only mod I know of is Pineywoods. Bearcarver is your best bet to find out who they are and the rules for creating a group.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> As I understand it you seek out one of the moderators to pitch them your group idea and see if they approve it. The only mod I know of is Pineywoods. Bearcarver is your best bet to find out who they are and the rules for creating a group.


Thank you Rick.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> Thank you Rick.


My pleasure, Rob. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> My neighbors are usually very happy just smelling the air coming from my yard.  1 night I was smoking (about 11:00PM) and my neighbor smelled the smoke but didn't know where it was coming from.  So she took her dog for a walk and searched until she found me.  LOL


Ha! My daughter lives a few blocks from me. (Probably 1/3-1/2 mile as the crow flies.)  She says she always knows when I'm smoking because her dog, Izzy, will go out in the back yard and just sit & sniff the air.


----------



## dr k (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> My neighbors are usually very happy just smelling the air coming from my yard.  1 night I was smoking (about 11:00PM) and my neighbor smelled the smoke but didn't know where it was coming from.  So she took her dog for a walk and searched until she found me.  LOL
> 
> So you think the Maple jalapeno rather than Maple and Sea salt is better with the bacon?


Was she looking for a boyfriend/husband?  What's the name of the dog?  The dog knew where to find good smoked food! 

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Sep 2, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> My neighbors are usually very happy just smelling the air coming from my yard.  1 night I was smoking (about 11:00PM) and my neighbor smelled the smoke but didn't know where it was coming from.  So she took her dog for a walk and searched until she found me.  LOL
> 
> So you think the Maple jalapeno rather than Maple and Sea salt is better with the bacon?


On second thought, I'd probably greatly resent you if you were smoking next door and I wasn't invited. I live in an area where we all live on acreage and I've got a neighbor who apparently has a smoker because every so often I smell oak or hickory smoke coming from his direction. I always curse him out to my wife because it's _him _who's smoking at the moment and not _me_.

You neighbor was using her dog to sniff you at at 11:00 PM???!!!!! She's either a smoked food fanatic or a smoked food stalker. If I were you when she comes walking by with her dog I'd keep my finger poised over the 911 quick dial button on my cell phone...


----------



## creator savant (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a question. An electric model is only for convenience ? Or is there an actual taste and quality difference?


----------



## daricksta (Sep 2, 2015)

Creator Savant said:


> I have a question. An electric model is only for convenience ? Or is there an actual taste and quality difference?


I bought my MES 30 Gen 1 for convenience (I wanted an electric smoker) and for the price. But I imagine the BBQ turned out by offset stick burners is going to taste and look different from the electric smokers. Electrics use wood chips or pellets. Also, electric smokers can't produce smoke rings without employing a few hacks, if smoke rings are important to someone.

Also, my smoker is small and fits on a hand truck so it's easy to move in and out of my garage. If I had wanted a charcoal smoker, I would've bought a 22.5" Weber Smoky Mountain. But I've been very happy with the little MES that I've owned for 3 years.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 2, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> Ha! My daughter lives a few blocks from me. (Probably 1/3-1/2 mile as the crow flies.)  She says she always knows when I'm smoking because her dog, Izzy, will go out in the back yard and just sit & sniff the air.


AWESOME.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 2, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Was she looking for a boyfriend/husband?  What's the name of the dog?  The dog knew where to find good smoked food!
> 
> -Kurt


She is already married and Dog's name is Maybel


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> On second thought, I'd probably greatly resent you if you were smoking next door and I wasn't invited. I live in an area where we all live on acreage and I've got a neighbor who apparently has a smoker because every so often I smell oak or hickory smoke coming from his direction. I always curse him out to my wife because it's _him _who's smoking at the moment and not _me_.
> 
> You neighbor was using her dog to sniff you at at 11:00 PM???!!!!! She's either a smoked food fanatic or a smoked food stalker. If I were you when she comes walking by with her dog I'd keep my finger poised over the 911 quick dial button on my cell phone...


ROFL.  No, she is just nosy.  i kept my dog beside me to be safe.  Like I can get rid of him if I even wanted when I'm smoking.  lol


----------



## creator savant (Sep 2, 2015)

I use my Charbroil grill as a smoker.  I have been doing pretty awesome  with.  After you get your airflow and chimney down for circulation I do 9 hours at time using chips and straight brickets (tried lump charcoal gets to hot) temp between 225 and 250. I AM AM BUILDING A CONVERSION UNIT. That  works of propane but will still give you a great smoke with electric air circulators. Im hoping to have done next week. It takes time when you build every part, but after research should work great. Fingers crossed.


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 2, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> ROFL.  No, she is just nosy.  i kept my dog beside me to be safe.  Like I can get rid of him if I even wanted when I'm smoking.  lol


So if you keep your dog beside you for "just in case", does that mean she is not very good looking then?   ... just asking ... lol


----------



## dr k (Sep 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I bought my MES 30 Gen 1 for convenience (I wanted an electric smoker) and for the price. But I imagine the BBQ turned out by offset stick burners is going to taste and look different from the electric smokers. Electrics use wood chips or pellets. Also, electric smokers can't produce smoke rings without employing a few hacks, if smoke rings are important to someone.
> 
> Also, my smoker is small and fits on a hand truck so it's easy to move in and out of my garage. If I had wanted a charcoal smoker, I would've bought a 22.5" Weber Smoky Mountain. But I've been very happy with the little MES that I've owned for 3 years.


The Kamado Kooker black Akorn by Char-Griller is $229 on sale at Lowes ($20 less than two years ago when I bought the Big Red Kamado Kooker.)  Two or three wall insulated top and bottom with wood stove insulation vs. BGE heavy, with spring assisted lid opener, no stand $700 min.  I know you don't need a smoker.  Once you have experienced insulated smoking (MES), going to a bullet smoker as I have had in '97 is a step down.  My Kamado Kooker, shown in my avatar IMO is better than the MES.  20 briquettes, not lump=24hrs.@225*F  .  With a big removeable ash pan because BGE can't accomadate the ash from briquettes.  Stay insulated Rick!

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Sep 2, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> She is already married and Dog's name is Maybel


Well, then it was nice that Maybel helped to introduce you to you neighbor.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Sep 2, 2015)

Dr K said:


> The Kamado Kooker black Akorn by Char-Griller is $229 on sale at Lowes ($20 less than two years ago when I bought the Big Red Kamado Kooker.)  Two or three wall insulated top and bottom with wood stove insulation vs. BGE heavy, with spring assisted lid opener, no stand $700 min.  I know you don't need a smoker.  Once you have experienced insulated smoking (MES), going to a bullet smoker as I have had in '97 is a step down.  My Kamado Kooker, shown in my avatar IMO is better than the MES.  20 briquettes, not lump=24hrs.@225*F  .  With a big removeable ash pan because BGE can't accomadate the ash from briquettes.  Stay insulated Rick!
> 
> -Kurt


You can relax, Kurt. I am so insulated I have no idea what is happening in the outside world. Ignorant is bliss especially if you surround it with clouds of wood smoke rising up out of my MES. I haven't stepped outside my house (except to the backyard) since 1975. That would make it 2, no, 3 years ago, right? That was the year the rabbit ears on top of my 19" Sony Trinitron broke and I my Harman Kardon 330A AM/FM Stereo receiver blew a transistor. I haven't had any news from anywhere. I sprained a finger dialing a number with my Western Electric rotary dial telephone so I unplugged it from the wall.

Do you know if Saturday Night Live is still on the air? I was really looking forward to seeing the premiere show till my TV went down.

I've seen the Kamodo Kooker's at Lowe's. Don't know the difference between the red and black models and don't understand how they're different from the BGE and I've no desire to own a BGE. But you confuse me, sir. You said your KK in your opinion is better than the MES. But then you lauded the virtue of insulated smoking of the MES and advised me to stay insulated. I'm nota Char-Griller fan anyway. And any way you look at it my MES 30 remains a great smoker for a lower price than those others, which is why I bought it in the first place.


----------



## dr k (Sep 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You can relax, Kurt. I am so insulated I have no idea what is happening in the outside world. Ignorant is bliss especially if you surround it with clouds of wood smoke rising up out of my MES. I haven't stepped outside my house (except to the backyard) since 1975. That would make it 2, no, 3 years ago, right? That was the year the rabbit ears on top of my 19" Sony Trinitron broke and I my Harmon Kardon 330A AM/FM Stereo receiver blew a transistor. I haven't had any news from anywhere. I sprained a finger dialing a number with my Western Electric rotary dial telephone so I unplugged it from the wall.
> 
> Do you know if Saturday Night Live is still on the air? I was really looking forward to seeing the premiere show till my TV went down.
> 
> I've seen the Kamodo Kooker's at Lowe's. Don't know the difference between the red and black models and don't understand how they're different from the BGE and I've no desire to own a BGE. But you confuse me, sir. You said your KK in your opinion is better than the MES. But then you lauded the virtue of insulated smoking of the MES and advised me to stay insulated. I'm nota Char-Griller fan anyway. And any way you look at it my MES 30 remains a great smoker for a lower price than those others, which is why I bought it in the first place.


You said that if you went charcoal you'd go WSM.


daRicksta said:


> I bought my MES 30 Gen 1 for convenience (I wanted an electric smoker) and for the price. But I imagine the BBQ turned out by offset stick burners is going to taste and look different from the electric smokers. Electrics use wood chips or pellets. Also, electric smokers can't produce smoke rings without employing a few hacks, if smoke rings are important to someone.
> 
> Also, my smoker is small and fits on a hand truck so it's easy to move in and out of my garage. If I had wanted a charcoal smoker, I would've bought a 22.5" Weber Smoky Mountain. But I've been very happy with the little MES that I've owned for 3 years.


I just don't know what to say.  Other than a WSM is not insulated.

-Kurt


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 3, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> So if you keep your dog beside you for "just in case", does that mean she is not very good looking then?   ... just asking ... lol


LOL,  no.  she is a sweet heart but all of the previous comments made me think she might be crazy.  Until then I just thought she was just overly curious


----------



## daricksta (Sep 4, 2015)

Dr K said:


> You said that if you went charcoal you'd go WSM.
> 
> I just don't know what to say.  Other than a WSM is not insulated.
> 
> -Kurt


No need to say anything. Sometimes I'm just in a silly mood.


----------

